# Help needed please, rear light clusters



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a Swift Kontiki 615 and are taking it to France next week, we wish to re-register it in France but know we will have to swap the high intensity rear light and the reversing lights around.

That presumably means new light clusters or at least new lenses for the existing lights plus a little bit of wire extension from one side to the other.

BUT where can I get hold of the rear light clusters or lenses? I know that Swift spares only deal with dealers - so that is a big problem as there are no Swift dealers that I am aware of in the Lot et Garonne.... (if there are in France at all????)

Anyone got any ideas as to how to do that "easily"?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

They are probably Hella units. If you post a picture, I am sure somebody will be able to tell you which model they are.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Is it possible that the cluster can be replaced side for side so that only an extension to the fog lamp and reversing lamp wiring is required?
If all else fails look at leaving them as they are and fit external fog a nd reversing lamps either set in the bodywork or surface mounted.
Is this the model of the MH?


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't speak for the French law, but in England it is permissible to wire a separate fog lamp on the right hand side underneath the vehicle. You can pick them up for £5 and it's just a case of running an wire (and if necessary disconnecting) the original fog lamp on the opposite side. The location of the reversing lamp is irrelevant for the UK.

Doesn't help you in sourcing the original lenses but might help you get registered in the short term.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

rayc said:


> Is it possible that the cluster can be replaced side for side so that only an extension to the fog lamp and reversing lamp wiring is required?
> If all else fails look at leaving them as they are and fit external fog a nd reversing lamps either set in the bodywork or surface mounted.
> Is this the model of the MH?


I think they are asymmetrical so that simply swapping will not work, yes that is the rear view of a very similar 615!

Thanks to all for advice so far, I would prefer not to have to attach external units but will do if I cannot source the units......

Dave


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible that the cluster can be replaced side for side so that only an extension to the fog lamp and reversing lamp wiring is required?
> ...


I hadn't see the rear shot when I posted before.

Those rear lights are from an Iveco Turbo Daily - fitted 00-06. They're £30 each new on eBay for the UK ones - suspect you can find LHD ones on eBay FR/DE.

See eBay item 300431733657 for confirmation (copy and paste into eBay search, would have posted a link but using the eBay app on my Blackberry).


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Did you get sorted Dave?

Incidentally I was behind a Iveco Daily today, had two fog lights and two reversing lights so it must just be a case adding a bulb to the opposite side?

I know the Ducato loom has cables to fog lamps on both sides but you don't know how they were connected post conversion. Worse case you'd need to run a cable but the clusters are identical in LHD and RHD format, I'm sure.


----------

